# Ideal breastfeeding wrap/carrier for a C-section mama with newborn?



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

Dear friends,

My sister has a 10 day old baby born via C-section.

She is looking for a carrier or a wrap/sling that she can use in such a way that it doesn't hurt her incision. She has always had a bad back as well. But because of her circumstances, she needs to have her hands free and also some times, to walk around the house while nursing.

Which one is best? And for how long can she use it, given her bad back? Is there a soft-structured carrier that she can use for the same purpose and also use into toddler-hood?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I was using a moby wrap comfortably two days after my c/s. you can tie a wrap nice and high to keep it away from your wound.


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

I always liked wraps best for newborns, and they're easily adaptable to feeding hands-free. You say she has a bad back and has had a c-section, so I would recommend some sort of waist binder for support.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I like wraps also and they give 2 shoulder support which would be good for her back. The moby wrap might be a good choice especially because she could wrap it around her waist like a support binder.
I had a c section and a support around my belly was so nice. I didn't have the moby wrap until the next baby but thinking about how that was wrapped and felt, I think it would be good. Plus it is easy to leave in place and be able to put baby in and out without adjusting.

As far as breastfeeding in a carrier, I have never been able to do it walking around, lol, and I tried a few different carriers. The best was a sling but I still had to sit down with her and that is only 1 shoulder support so probably not as good for her back when the baby gets heavier,.

The Moby would last till the baby was about 14-15 pounds and then it would not give enough support. But it might be best for the incision.


----------



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks!!

So the moby doubles as a waist binder? No wait it will be tied high away from the incision. How is it worn? Any tutorials that you use? And what kind of a waist binder? I've only ever heard of one that is tied tight to help tighten the musles and don't think that that would be appropriate here. Which one is used for c mama belly support?


----------



## lvingmommy (Feb 4, 2012)

I am actually looking into a ring sling for the same situation. I met someone 2 weeks ago that had 3 boys: 6 days, 1 1/2, and a 2/1/2. She had c-sections with all three and used a ring sling for breastfeeding. She said it works well and she could walk while breastfeeding and still use her hands as well. The only problem is that you have to find someone in the area that is experienced with using the ring sling. I have someone near me that is able to come and teach me how to use the ring sling to breastfeed. It takes a lot of trial and error. Otherwords, practice.


----------



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

That's what it seemed like but I ordered a moby anyway because there is most probably no one there to help her.

Thank you so much for your suggestions, you wonderful mamas!


----------

